# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  obniżone leukocyty i neutrofile a podwyższone limfocyty u 4 latka- o czym świadczy?

## Agnieszka 23

Witam
Mój syn miał robione badania krwi pod kątem alergii i trochę zaniepokoiły mnie wyniki
leukocyt 4,6 tys/ul  !
erytrocyty 4,6 
hemoglobina 13,2 
MCV 82
MCH 29 
MCHC 35,3
Płytki krwi 251
RDW-SD 38,4
RDW-CV 13,3 
PDW 11,4
MPV 9,9
P-LCR 24,5
PCT 0,3
NEUTROFILE 1,25 tys/ ul !!
limfocyty 2,9 
monocyty 0,33
eozynofile 0,14
bazofile 0,0 
neutrofile 27,0%
limfocyty 62,5%!!
monocyty 7,1%
eozonofile 3,0% 
bazofile 0,4%
To cała morfologia mojego 4-letniego syna, nadmienię,że syn generalnie jest bardzo odporny, mało choruje- jego lekarka uważa go za bardzo zdrowe dziecko, ale właśnie wyjechała i nie mogę skonsultować z nią wyników, więc bardzo proszę o możliwie szybką ich interpretację. Będę bardzo wdzięczna . Pozdrawiam

----------

